# 

## arczi

Witam
Położenie silikonu to moj odwiecznby problem, zawsze jakos nie rowno, krzywo, jakies wklesniecia itd.. nie moge nigdy ladnie polozyc, oklejenie tasma tez nie pomaga do klonca.
Na forum jest sporo o kladzeniu silikonu ale przewaznie wszyscy tak samo pisza, a wlasnie nie dawno wrocilem z ferii i mieszklem tam w 3 roznych pensjonatach i wlasnie polozenie silokonu zrobilo na mnie wrazenie, w 2 byl polozony idealnie - strzaleczka w naroznikach, przy podlodze w kolo brodzika no normalnie nie wiem jak mozna tak idealnie polozeyc silikon (tasmy raczej tam nie stoowano bo po tasmie zostaja takie pogrobienia a tam wszystko sie zlewalo z plytkami) tym bardziej ze to nie jedna lazienka tylko kilkadziesiat - pensjonaty.
Mysle ze moze jest jakies urzadzenie do kladzienia
Tym bardziej ze lazienki byly robione niecalyu rok temu, a wtym 3 pensjonacie (stary) to juz niestety ale silikon polozony widac ze od palca i krzywo
Co Wy na to ?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## BauTec

A wiec nie wiem czy mozna to w polsce kupic, ale sa to specjalne gumki do sciagania nadmiaru silikonu o roznym ksztalcie w niemczech kupilem to za 10€ 4 sztuki do roznych kasztaltow fugi. Troche wprawy potrzeba ale jak kumaty jestes to dasz rade za pierwszym razem. Ja uczylem sie (jak nie bylo gumek) robic fuge silikonowa patyczkiem od lodow. Gumkami mozna robic na sucho i na mokro z plynem do naczyn ja wole na mokro ale sam zobacz. Mysle ze cos takiego kupisz w tych ogromnych sklepach typu Castorama albo Nomi. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## bako

Jakiś czas temu tak dokładnie położony silikon też robił na mnie wrażenie!!! Aż do czasu jak jeden z anglików pokazał mi tajemniczy sposób kładzenia silikonu. Otóż należy szpiczasty koniec tuby silikonu ściąć pod kontem ok 45*, następnie tą ściętą powierzchnie przykładamy do narożnika i naciskamy równomiernie i delikatnie na spust, po czym delikatnie przesuwamy pistolet. Gwarantuje że kilka razy poćwiczysz i będzie ok. A jeżeli chcesz na przykład poprawić jakiś kawałek, lub rozłożyć silikon to proponuje nałożyć gumowe rękawiczki i zaciągać silikon palcem – jednak wcześniej należy zmoczyć palec np. płynem do naczyń ( najlepiej namoczyć szmatkę wodą i płynem i przed każdym zatarciem silikonu przetrzeć palec tą szmatką). Pozdrawiam

----------


## krzysztofh

> Witam
> Położenie silikonu to moj odwiecznby problem, zawsze jakos nie rowno, krzywo, jakies wklesniecia itd.. nie moge nigdy ladnie polozyc, oklejenie tasma tez nie pomaga do klonca.
> Na forum jest sporo o kladzeniu silikonu ale przewaznie wszyscy tak samo pisza, a wlasnie nie dawno wrocilem z ferii i mieszklem tam w 3 roznych pensjonatach i wlasnie polozenie silokonu zrobilo na mnie wrazenie, w 2 byl polozony idealnie - strzaleczka w naroznikach, przy podlodze w kolo brodzika no normalnie nie wiem jak mozna tak idealnie polozeyc silikon (tasmy raczej tam nie stoowano bo po tasmie zostaja takie pogrobienia a tam wszystko sie zlewalo z plytkami) tym bardziej ze to nie jedna lazienka tylko kilkadziesiat - pensjonaty.
> Mysle ze moze jest jakies urzadzenie do kladzienia
> Tym bardziej ze lazienki byly robione niecalyu rok temu, a wtym 3 pensjonacie (stary) to juz niestety ale silikon polozony widac ze od palca i krzywo
> Co Wy na to ?
> Pozdrawiam


To w dużej mierze zależy od umiejętności.
Sam widziałem jak się kładzie silikon bez taśmy. Idzie to piorunem i bez żadnych gumek, tylko wprawny palec i dobry pistolet do kartuszy.
Ja osobiście robiąc fugi silikonowe stosuję taśmy papierowe, ale po zdjęciu taśm tak szybko jak się da, porawiam fugi. Ważne aby przy założonych taśmach zebrać nadmiar silikonu tak kształtując fugę jakby miała być na gotowo. Później ściąga się ostrożnie taśmy, pryska jakimś detergentem (najlepiej rozcieńczonym) i porawia się fugi jeszcze raz. Po tym zabiegu nie ma krawędzi wskazujących na użycie taśm i sama fuga nie rozjeżdża się poza obręb ojęty wcześniej taśmami.
Jednakże aby to dobrze zrobić to niestety trzeba kilkaset metrów położyć silikonu.

----------


## SAVAGE7

dokładnie robię tak jak krzysztofh. najpierw obklejam taśmą, potem silikon, następnie spryskuję go rocieńczonym ludwikiem, zbieram nadmiar, później odklejam taśmę, ponownie obficie pryskam płynem i pieszczę fugę palcem. ważne przy tym aby paluszki delikatne mieć  :cool:   :Wink2:  .

a co do tej gumy to tutaj:
http://www.kaem.pl/towar.php?id=371&lang=pl

podobno jeszcze robi je selena (ta od pian i silikonów Tytan)

----------


## arczi

Wszystko sie zgadza z tasma, ale jak ktos robi setki metrow fug silikonowych to raczej niemozliwe aby zawsze obklejal tasma i to przeciez obklejanie po obu stronach fugi.
Bylem wczoraj w castoramie i modrzy panowie z alejek nie slyszeli o niczym do silikonu

----------


## Rezi

dostępne w Leroyu

----------


## Leesou

Te kostki to może i dobre ale dopóki nie zobaczyłem ściętego pok kątem 45 stopni czubka od kartusza to też się nimi męczyłem. Teraz każdy silikon rozprowadza się równo (tym ściętym kartuszem) a i nawet specjalnie poprawiać palcem nie trzeba.

----------


## arczi

Leesou, a mozesz  podeslac fotke jak faktycznie wyglada sciecie kasrtusza i w jakiej pozycji kladziesz silikon (polozenie pistoletu) ?

No i jeszcze, w ktorym miejscu jest sciety ( jaki duzy otwor)
Prosze o szczegoly

----------


## Jerry-Mc

W Anglii jest specjalny zawód (mastic man) zajmuje się tylko kładzeniem silikonu. Zawodowcy robią to perfekcyjnie. Podejrzałem jednego używał patyczków z miękkiego drewna (chyba lipy). Miał przy sobie kilkanaście różnie zastruganych patyczków.

----------


## Leesou

> Leesou, a mozesz  podeslac fotke jak faktycznie wyglada sciecie kasrtusza i w jakiej pozycji kladziesz silikon (polozenie pistoletu) ?
> 
> No i jeszcze, w ktorym miejscu jest sciety ( jaki duzy otwor)
> Prosze o szczegoly


Nie mam możliwości wysłania zdjęcia ale spróbuję to opisać:
Jak masz czubek plastikowej nakładki na kartusz (ten plastik który nakręcasz na kartusz a który wygląda jak nos pinokia   :Lol:  ) to zamiast ścinać go prostopadle do osi, ścinasz go pod kątem 45 stopni. Podobnie ścięte są igły do robienia zastrzyków.
Co do miejsca scięcia to zależy od szczeliny, którą chcesz wypełnić. Ja miałem takie japy po 8-10 mm więc przycinałem ok. 1/3 od czubka i czasami wypełniałem po 2-3 razy.
Co do techniki kładzenia to ścietym otworem przykładam do powierzchni szczeliny i ciągnę pistolet jednoczenie naciskając na spust. Oczywiście jak za szybko ciągne to szczelina jest niedopełniona a jak za wolno to silikon albo akryl albo klej zaczyna wyłazić ale po pierwszych 2-3 kilometrach   :big grin:   już będziesz wiedział o co chodzi. 
Praktycznie nie ma innej możliwości ułożenia pistoletu przy takim ścięciu.

----------


## arczi

No fajnie, powiedz mi jeszcze pod jakim katem trzymasz pistolet ? czy takim jak sciety czubek od kartusza ? Czy dotykac minimalnie czubkiem do płytek ? czy jednak troszke w powietrzu ?
Rozumiem ze pewnie najlepiej jechaz od gory do dolu
Moze dalbys rade jakos mi to pokazac na rysunku (paint)

Kudre sorry ale tyly juz razy kladlem silikon i ciagle brzydko

----------


## Leesou

Bardzo chętnie bym umieścił rysunek bo nawet taki zrobiłem ale nie wiem jak go umieścić.
Sciętą stroną czubka ciągnę po szczelinie. Dzięki temu prowadzę równo (jak zostawisz szparkę to ręka Ci zawsze drgnie) a masa - bo nie tylko silikon wpływa bepośrednio w szczelinę. Tylko jak przytniesz dozownik przy samym gwincie a do zasilikonowania będziesz miał szparkę 3mm to będzie porażka. Wielkość otworu dobierasz do szczeliny.

----------


## krzysztofh

Pisząc o silikonowaniu wyżej nawet mi nie przyszło do głowy, że ktoś może silikonować nie przyciętą końcówką. To wydaje się tak naturalne, że nawet o tym nie pomyślałem.
Pisząc o taśmach chodziło mi o zrobienie silikonu w jednej (własnej) łazience. Zawodowo nie zajmuję się budowlanką. Fachowcy od silikonu robią to od ręki. Kładzenie silikonu zajmuje chwilę. Oklejanie taśmami to udręka ale co zrobić, jak człowiek ma niewyrobioną rękę.
Kiedyś przed laty jak zaczynałem przygodę z silikonem pamiętam, jak położyłem silikon bez taśm i się porozłaził. Chciałem go położyć jeszcze raz więc zabrałem się za czyszczenie jeszcze świeżego silikonu. To dopiero było roboty z oczyszczeniem fug.

----------


## ANNNJA

PROŚBA::::

1. jak usunąć- stary silikon od glazury i brodzika akrylowego???

2. a może są sposoby na domycie "wżartej czarnej pleśni" w silikon??
co używać, jakie środki? czy wogóle jestem w stanie to oczyścić? wygląda strassznie!!  Nie moja zasługa w tym nalocie, ale teraz JA to musze usunąć. prosze o porady!!

----------


## zetka

*ANNNJA* wiele osób tutaj pisało że na pleśń pomaga domestos (polać zagrzybione miejsca, zostawić na jakiś czas i spłukać) Spróbowałam i faktycznie działa, ale u mnie tego dużo nie było  :Wink2:

----------


## robert.k

Te gumowe szpatułki można dostać w prawie każdym markecie budowlanym (OBI, CASTO,..) W castroramie są w dwóch miejscach.  Na narzędziach ale dokładnie nie pamietam miejsca oraz na dziale budowlanym przy wszystkich klejach, sylikonach, żywicach w kartuszach i pianach montażowych.

----------


## ANNNJA

Zetka-
piekne dzieki, bede dzis testowac,...ale u mnie to jest STRASZNE juz...
jak myłam kabine i ściany pod nią i wszystkie łaczenia silikonowe to zeszlo mi sie 2godziny i klełam na czym świat stoii na  "sprawców" i w głowie mi sie nie mieściło jak można do takiego stanu w tak krótkim czasie doprowadzić.... 
a szorowłam elementy: proszkiem AJAX, płynem CLIF, żelowym czymś co pomaga na zakamienienia, szczoteczkami do rąk

----------


## cinzento

Dla mnie najwazniejsze jest faktycznie prawidlowe sciecie kartuszy silikonu i o czywiscie aby otwor byl prawidlowy do wielkosci fugi.Póżniej zwilzam woda z prillem a na koniec zwilzony ta sama woda paznokieć.Jakos w palcu mam najwieksze wyczucie,a probowalem gumek,zaokraglanych patykow,miarek itp.
Pamietam jak po chyba 70mb silikonowania nie mialem juz paznokcia w jednym palcu :smile:

----------


## Aga - Żona Facia

Witam
W łazience mam kabinę prysznicową bez brodzika. Jednak nie na równi z podłogą tam gdzie są drzwi jest kilkucentymetrowa ścianka. Robione to było 10 lat temu. Wszystko było robione ze sztuką budowlaną. Tzn izolacje żeby nie przeciekało. Pomiędzy ścianami a podłogą od zawsze była fuga. Tylko tam gdzie są drzwi został położony silikon (inna sprawa że w niektórych miejscach na silikonie jest troszkę pleśni). Już dwukrotnie wymieniałam fugę na podłodze (podłoga/ściana) ponieważ się wykruszała i zaczynało przeciekać. W narożnikach tak do wysokości 30 cm też kładłam nowe fugi. 
Ostatnio znowu pojawił się ten sam problem. 
I mam zamiar zrobić to już inaczej.
Chcę położyć silikon. 

Co poradzicie? Jaki jest najlepszy na miejsce podłoga (z kafelki) i ściana (z kafelki).  Soudal, Kreisel, silikonowa masa uszczelniająca?
Brodzik ma raptem 1,20 na 1,20.

Poczytałam tutaj o ścięciu kartuszy (nawet nie wiedziałam że to się tak nazywa) pod kątem 45 stopni, obklejenie taśmą, potem wyrównanie fugi.

Czy dobrze kombinuję?

----------

